# Ayuda con la tasa de bits



## Muñix (Jul 17, 2020)

buenas tardes, podría ayudarme con una consulta que tengo los momentos de hacer un director con OBS, lo que pasa es que tengo un Internet de 50 megas (50000 kilobytes) pero los momentos de realizar la emisión no llegan ni a 3000 kilobytes, entonces no se puede pasar porque al parecer quedarán limitados, cuando no sea así así y poder hacer un director de buena calidad.
De antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## citralor (Jul 17, 2020)

Primero ten en cuenta que no es lo mismo la velocidad de bajada, que la de subida, para hacer streaming necesitas 5 MB como para hacer uno decente, en buena calidad. Dependiendo del servidor donde quieras stremear tenes diferentes bitrates.
en Speedtest podes ver cuanto tenes de subida, en base a eso, le das la calidad a tu streaming. Te recomendaría que uses entre el 60 % y el 75 % de tu velocidad de subida.


----------



## Muñix (Jul 17, 2020)

citralor said:


> Primero ten en cuenta que no es lo mismo la velocidad de bajada, que la de subida, para hacer streaming necesitas 5 MB como para hacer uno decente, en buena calidad. Dependiendo del servidor donde quieras stremear tenes diferentes bitrates.
> en Speedtest podes ver cuanto tenes de subida, en base a eso, le das la calidad a tu streaming. Te recomendaría que uses entre el 60 % y el 75 % de tu velocidad de subida.


Si yo se amigo, pero lo que pasa es que tengo 50 megas simetricos y cuando hice el speed test de subida me llego hasta 56 por eso es mi inqquietud, porque al rato de poner unos 1600 kilobytes en obs no llega ni a los 3000 entonces no se que pasa


----------



## AkastonTV (Jan 17, 2021)

No arreglaste?


----------



## AkastonTV (Jan 17, 2021)

los servidores es el problema


----------



## axelmucha14 (Feb 12, 2021)

me pasa igual tengo 16mb de subida y cuando pongo 6000 de bitrate, me llega solo hasta 3500 y 4000, se limita nose pq, alguna solucion?


----------



## axelmucha14 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## axelmucha14 (Feb 14, 2021)

en obs siempre pongo 6000kbps y cuando comienzo a transmitir me sale en 3500 o 4000 nomas y hay perdidas de fotogramas


----------



## topo (Mar 8, 2021)

Me pasa el mismo problema ¿Alguien lo arreglo ya? hace una semana mas o menos, mi prueba de velocidad de subida arroja 40 mb de subida, pero le pongo 6000 a OBS para stremear a 1080p tranquilo, pero se queda en 3000 o 4000 , ayuda :c


----------



## Henluv (Mar 20, 2021)

Me pasa lo mismo tengo 30 mb de subida pero cuando pongo el bitrate a 6000, se queda en 4000 y pierdo fotogramas u.u


----------



## Eddoza (Jun 26, 2021)

Alguien pudo Solucionarlo?


----------



## t.tv/gentrece (Jul 19, 2021)

Asegurense de en la parte de prioridad del proceso darle prioridad alta! Así el sistema le dará prioridad al obs


----------



## eLcRoNo (Aug 6, 2021)

t.tv/gentrece said:


> Asegurense de en la parte de prioridad del proceso darle prioridad alta! Así el sistema le dará prioridad al obs
> View attachment 73318



Buenas noches alguien ya soluciono este problema yo tengo 3 dias con este problema, y tambien probe poniendo la prioridad del proceso en Alta


----------



## eLcRoNo (Aug 6, 2021)

aqui esta mi prueba en el test de velocidad igual maximo pono 6000 Kbps y me baja a 1 luego sube a 3 luego a 4 y baja y no me deja hacer directos, y esto tengo 2 o 3 dias batallando ya actualice drivers, desinstale e instale obs y sigue igual


----------



## RyanDeep (Aug 10, 2021)

hola, yo también llevo unos meses con el mismo error, tengo 75 megas de subida contratadas, al momento de subir archivos a drive o la nube utiliza la velocidad completa, pero al momento de hacer Streaming no se por que se limita en 3 megas de 3000 a 3500 bits en obs, si coloco 3000 de bitraje se mantiene estable, pero si subo mas de 3000, se pone inestable subiendo hasta los 5000 y bajando hasta los  2000.






Estas son capturas del medidor de velocidad y de el administrador de tareas cuando se trata de subir archivos, pero al momento de transmitir con obs, solo utiliza 3 Mbps sin importar la configuración de bits en obs, En un foro de windows 10 se descartó que fuera el sistema operativo y se especuló que puede ser la banda ancha de salida asignada por el proveedor de internet, pero al comunicarme con ellos hicimos pruebas con un mejor ancho de banda pero siguen los mismos resultados.


----------



## xkory9 (Aug 10, 2021)

A mi me sucede lo mismo, tengo 200 megas de descarga y 20 megas de subida.
Al momento del stream configuro a 6000 de bitrate y no sube a más de 4000 y tengo perdidas de FPS y eso que hago stream con doble PC.
¿Alguien sabe como solucionarlo?


----------



## RyanDeep (Aug 11, 2021)

!ATENCION!
Estuve probando diferentes programas y pc, la solución a este problema es la banda ancha del proveedor de internet, el problema es que depende del país o del proveedor no permiten aumentar la banda ancha, en mi caso estoy en Colombia y mi proveedor no me quiere aumentar el ancho de banda debido a que en mi sector ya esta muy saturado, entonces si me aumentan el ancho de banda perjudican a otros clientes de la misma calle, probé desde mi pc en otras ciudades con el mismo proveedor y allí la tasa de bits es estable en 6000 que es lo máximo que permite OBS.

Si este es el caso de alguno de los que presenta este problema les tengo una alternativa que me esta funcionando a mi, y es que en la configuración de OBS seleccionen manualmente el servidor de transmisión, como se muestra en la imagen 2, pero antes deben saber cual es el servidor que mejor les irá, para saber cual es les recomiendo el siguiente programa https://r1ch.net/projects/twitchtest este  twitch test identificará el servidor donde más calidad, RTT y banda ancha les permita para el bitraje, solo deben descargarlo y seleccionar los continentes cercanos o donde vivan, como se ve en la imagen 1. 

En mi caso el mejor servidor que me entregaba el ancho de banda necesarios es US East: New York, NY con 6000 estables, realicé las pruebas y efectivamente ya puedo transmitir de manera estable y con calidad.






 

Espero les ayude, si a alguien le sirve por favor avisar.


----------



## xkory9 (Aug 16, 2021)

Yo lo solucione con este video, ya no tengo ningun problema con mi trasmisión. Espero les sirva.
Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ua0Le8K58BE


----------



## kiewknow (Aug 24, 2021)

la velocidad de descarga en tu área se determina como haces la descarga en los navegadores, porque esa es la velocidad restringida a la que se emiten los posibles servicios de streaming también, tienes que abrir puertos avanzados en modem y firewall de windows, hay cosas que son simples de hacer pero requieren tiempo, lo mejor que te podría recomendar es que no excedas mas de la mitad de tu velocidad de downstream porque recuerda que si juegas en linea el servicio tambien requiere ancho de banda en caso ese servicio no emplee dicho puerto para navegar u otros servicios de streamin en tu red, recuerda hacia donde te estas conectando y su posible lejanía, yo podria hacer un video explicando estos detalles para mas usuarios pero necesitaria el apoyo necesario, en mis redes de youtube pueden ubicarme y dejare indicado cuando lo publique aclarando varias cosas pero el video que te envio sobre esa plataforma de retransmision es una oportunidad también; yo por lo general hago stream a menos de 2000k que seria lo minimo o 1500 por el proveedor y sus conexiones todo en 720


----------



## FoxTG (Feb 12, 2022)

RyanDeep said:


> !ATENCION!
> Estuve probando diferentes programas y pc, la solución a este problema es la banda ancha del proveedor de internet, el problema es que depende del país o del proveedor no permiten aumentar la banda ancha, en mi caso estoy en Colombia y mi proveedor no me quiere aumentar el ancho de banda debido a que en mi sector ya esta muy saturado, entonces si me aumentan el ancho de banda perjudican a otros clientes de la misma calle, probé desde mi pc en otras ciudades con el mismo proveedor y allí la tasa de bits es estable en 6000 que es lo máximo que permite OBS.
> 
> Si este es el caso de alguno de los que presenta este problema les tengo una alternativa que me esta funcionando a mi, y es que en la configuración de OBS seleccionen manualmente el servidor de transmisión, como se muestra en la imagen 2, pero antes deben saber cual es el servidor que mejor les irá, para saber cual es les recomiendo el siguiente programa https://r1ch.net/projects/twitchtest este  twitch test identificará el servidor donde más calidad, RTT y banda ancha les permita para el bitraje, solo deben descargarlo y seleccionar los continentes cercanos o donde vivan, como se ve en la imagen 1.
> ...


HERMANOOOOOOO, me salvaste broo. Me sirvió re bien.
Estaba ultra decepcionado ya que había contratado 300 megas simétricas y me iban del culo las transmisiones, en mi caso el servidor US East: Miami (si no recuerdo mal) fue el que me sirvió mejor y me va como anillo al dedo. Funciona 100%, o al menos de momento no me ha dado fallos.


----------



## teckk (Feb 16, 2022)

RyanDeep said:


> !ATENCION!
> Estuve probando diferentes programas y pc, la solución a este problema es la banda ancha del proveedor de internet, el problema es que depende del país o del proveedor no permiten aumentar la banda ancha, en mi caso estoy en Colombia y mi proveedor no me quiere aumentar el ancho de banda debido a que en mi sector ya esta muy saturado, entonces si me aumentan el ancho de banda perjudican a otros clientes de la misma calle, probé desde mi pc en otras ciudades con el mismo proveedor y allí la tasa de bits es estable en 6000 que es lo máximo que permite OBS.
> 
> Si este es el caso de alguno de los que presenta este problema les tengo una alternativa que me esta funcionando a mi, y es que en la configuración de OBS seleccionen manualmente el servidor de transmisión, como se muestra en la imagen 2, pero antes deben saber cual es el servidor que mejor les irá, para saber cual es les recomiendo el siguiente programa https://r1ch.net/projects/twitchtest este  twitch test identificará el servidor donde más calidad, RTT y banda ancha les permita para el bitraje, solo deben descargarlo y seleccionar los continentes cercanos o donde vivan, como se ve en la imagen 1.
> ...


amigo me pasa lo mismo pero yo hago stream es en facebook, no sabes como le podria hacer?


----------



## dannnortiz (Sep 21, 2022)

y si aun asi, mi internet sigue yendo mal??? hice el twitch test y me dice que queretaro puedo transmitir a 6000 de bitrate, pero lo poingo y se va a rojo variando desde 1500 hasta 6500


----------

